# Acer palmatum [variegated seedling]



## Elmore (Apr 7, 2006)

Here is a variegated Japanese Maple seedling that I have been growing for a few years. I discovered it in a lot of Acer palmatum under stock that I was going to graft with. In bumping them up I noticed just a little bit of variegation on this one so I set it aside. It is in a trade gallon now but I need to either shift it again or find a little niche in the yard for it to prosper. It appears to produce a good amount of variegated leaves and I will enjoy cloning it. Photos made in July 2004 and June 2005.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32909&stc=1&d=1144460708"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Apr 7, 2006)

*Variegated Japanese Maple seedling update*

Here's this beautiful little seedling as of yesterday, Thursday, April 6, 2006.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=32915&stc=1&d=1144465786"width=550>


----------



## Elmore (Apr 7, 2006)

TreeCo said:


> Neat looking Maple Brad.
> 
> Got a name for it yet?


Maybe Jolly.


----------



## underwor (Apr 8, 2006)

Brad,

I wanted to tell you that the 3 Jap Maples I got from your friend in New York are all leafed out and doing fine this spring in North Dakota. In the greenhouse of course. I will move them to my yard in early June, for the summer, when most of the chance of frost is past. Thanks for the help in procuring these. They have been great to use as examples in class.


----------



## Elmore (Apr 9, 2006)

Great Bob...most of the danger of frost will be gone by early June huh? Oh yeah...Bob in North Dakota. For a minute there I was thinking of Bob in Hawaii...heh heh
Stay warm and post a picture of the Maples.

<img src="http://www30.brinkster.com/rsandhu01/pics/blue_sky_snow_girl_bikini_perfect.jpg">


----------



## Elmore (Jul 28, 2006)

*"Seshuu"/Variegated Japanese Maple Seedling*

It starts of with the colorful new growth and as the season progresses and the tissues harden off it fades to a yellowish cream color and fades even more as the season progresses further.
I had a near disaster with this plant in the late spring. Typically, I held it in a container for too long, a 1g Root Control container. It kept drying out and falling over. On the last occasion that I found it dried out and blown over, it looked like it gave up the ghost. It was about 3' tall and showed a patch of necrosis on the stem about 10" from the base. I freaked out. I had such big plans for this plant. I hurriedly planted it in a location to be developed with Japanese Maples and Ginkgoes. I added CRF to the soil and even top dressed it with a good extended release fertilizer ( things usually advised against ). I watered it in deeply and slowly...over and over. I marked the necrotic patch with a sharpie and drenched the plant with Subdue. I waited a week or so then sprayed it with Phyton 27 and even watered it with a mix of fish based fertilizer and some of that miracle vitamin stuff from Hollywood, SUPERthrive. It was touch and go but I kept watering slow and deep then letting it dry out a bit before resuming irrigation. I noticed that the necrosis seemed to be spreading up the stem but very little down the stem so I removed the top 2/3 of the plant and sealed the cut with Phytech 50. Within about a month I noticed some small, pink buds swelling and soon leaves were appearing. At first all the leaves were simply green and I wondered whether the variegation was the results of a branch sport, which I may have removed. More time past and low and behold a grouping of leaves near the base appeared entirely yellow/cream. Soon some variegation appeared near the top of my greatly reduced plant. As soon as possible I will clone this little beauty. I call her "Seshuu".
Here is what she looked like two days ago, 7-26-06. Now short but still sweet.

<img src="http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=36550&stc=1&d=1154022458"width=550>


----------

